# Excitement and Disappointment for APR Motorsport at Daytona



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Excitement and Disappointment for APR Motorsport at Daytona*








APR Motorsport saw many highs and lows at the Fresh From Florida 200 Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge race in Daytona. 








The APR Audi S4 in the GS Class and ST Class VW GTi’s made a great showing in the season opening race charging from last place to 5th in the Audi and from 23rd and 24th to 4th and 7th in the GTi’s. 








The race ended in disappointment with a lost tire in the S4 and the 4th place GTi was punted from the track by the #92 H.A.R.T. Racing Honda Civic.








The best news from the day is the Audi proved itself quite capable in its first outing. Further development will insure great competition for the remainder of the season. The GTi’s were able to perform similarly to last year’s winning pace, however the restrictions imposed on the VW’s last year by Grand-Am proved severely handicapping. Hopefully, APR will be given an opportunity to bridge the gaps with a change in concessions from the Grand-Am officials who are responsible for keeping the playing field even for all entrants.








Ian Baas’ charge through the pack in the new S4 at a quarter of the way through the race was nothing less than brilliant. 








Reaching 5th place from last at the start was a feat only the most talented drivers could accomplish. Co-driver Mark White piloted the Accumoto S4 with an amazing feel for keeping the equipment healthy.








After low fuel required the first pit stop only moments before a full course caution, Mark entered the car to find himself at the back of the pack as well and mounting a charge to the front with expert driving. Having to switch to a 2 stop strategy due to fuel capacity, the final stop and driver change put Ian back in the car only to have a blown tire end the second charge to the front with race time winding down.









The APR Tuned GTi’s in ST Class were blowing through the field as well thanks to veteran drivers Josh Hurley in 181 and Mike Sweeney in 171. Kevin Stadtlander was first up in the 181 GTi and he proved his potential so well he was given a full session in just his first race and stayed in the driver’s seat almost equally in time to last year’s Rookie of the Year, Hurley. 








Mike Halpin is new to the GTi’s as well, co-driver for veteran Mike Sweeney, and his meritorious efforts weren’t unnoticed as he was able to nimbly make his way towards the front at the beginning of the race. 








Hurley was in a great position at 4th to vie for the win until being rear ended and thrown off track by the Honda Civic going into the infamous chicane better known as the “bus stop”. Mike Sweeney was then left to carry the banner for APR and push to the front although hard impacts from a Compass 360 Honda and other competitors forced him to try and keep the car healthy enough to make the finish line.








There was certainly no shortage of adrenalin and fans felt the charge in the air as APR was able to make daredevil move after move while moving up the pack in both classes. APR is very optimistic about the remainder of the season and the GTi’s are certainly in top condition to be competitive again this year. The Audi S4 will be a force to be reckoned with as development continues of the never before seen in racing chassis and driveline.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Excitement and Disappointment for APR Motorsport at Daytona ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Excitement and Disappointment for APR Motorsport at Daytona (myreversewave)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slamdgti1.8t (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Excitement and Disappointment for APR Motorsport at Daytona (supra00400)*

keep it up guys !!!


----------

